# Shoutbox lädt nicht mehr wenn eingeloggt



## Wynn (27. April 2016)

Ausgeloggt sehe ich die Shoutbox aber kann nicht tippen
Eingeloggt sehe ich die User Leiste und kann tippen sehe aber nicht was ich getippt habe oder was andere tippen

Chrome Version 50.0.2661.87 m

Kein Adblock, kein no script oder sonstiges an


----------

